# White ring around mouth after apply makeup...HELP!



## jaycxo (Mar 25, 2013)

Lately I've been noticing a white ring around my mouth about 20-30 min after applying my makeup. I don't use liquid foundation, I just use concealer, pressed powder foundation and bronzer. What am I doing wrong and how do I prevent it?


----------



## ana reczynski (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you put any concealer around your mouth area...I have that problem too because I sometimes sweat above my upper lip which makes my makeup disappear there and creates that ring. Try to powder after applying makeup around your mouth, this will set the makeup so it becomes longer wearing. I hope this helps.


----------

